# Ant-Virus Software for Mac



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (May 31, 2009)

As many of you know protecting your computer can be expensive work. Software is not cheap. My subscription to some anti-virus, firewall stuff for my Mac is about to expire. I really don't want to have to be paying so much each year - especially as I leave the country and don't want to keep having to pay western currencies through my nose. 

Does anyone know of some half descent anti-virus/firewall/general protection software for Mac that is free? I know there is quite a range for Windows but it just doesn't seem to be out there for Mac. Anyone else got this problem?


----------



## Idelette (May 31, 2009)

Actually, I don't have any anti-virus software on my mac....and I haven't had any problems at all! And honestly, I was recently in the apple store....and they assured me that I shouldn't have any issues with it! But, if you feel that you should have some protection....there are a couple of free ones that you can download from the Apple website. Just look under "downloads".


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't either...that's the beauty of having a mac


----------



## ExGentibus (Jun 1, 2009)

On the Mac, there is essentially no need to use a virus protection software. In the past, about 10 years ago, there had been some problems with malicious scripts written for MS Word, but they only affected some Word users.
To set up a firewall, just go to System Preferences > Security > Firewall and click the "Allow only essential services" button.


----------



## dalecosby (Jun 1, 2009)

OS X is antivirus software lol

Seriously, get rid of the AV software.
I have been a Mac user for 7 years without ever getting a virus.

Oh, I did install the Mac Norton once...that was as close to malware as I have had.

If it makes any difference, I am certified by Apple.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 1, 2009)

If you're not going to protect your system from Malware, Antiviruses, and intrusions then that's fine but do not put anything on that computer that is important. I don't care if you're running the Mac OS or Linux. Anybody that tells you otherwise doesn't understand the cyber threat out there.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jun 1, 2009)

From Apple Forum.



> No viruses that can attack OS X have so far been detected 'in the wild', i.e. in anything other than laboratory conditions.
> 
> It is possible, however, to pass on a Windows virus to another Windows user, for example through an email attachment. To prevent this all you need is the free anti-virus utility ClamXav, which you can download from:
> 
> ...


----------



## willisadair (Jun 1, 2009)

You can get Avast for Mac (40ish), ClamXav (free), or Norton (50ish). I've tested all three but to be honest if your using nothing but legal software (believe it or not there are those brothers who have no problem stealing from MS, Apple, whoever because they think its "unfair" for them to charge so much for software) and aren't downloading pirated movies, software, praise and worship songs (I still can't believe I use to do that, like God is pleased when we sin "in service to Him") etc then you should likely be just fine as you will have minimal if any exposure to viruses. The vast majority of viruses are designed for Window PC users. I've been a MAC user for 7 years (yay!) and never had a virus even though I am a admin in a Windows based network. You really shouldn't need it for the mac.  As for sending Windows viruses to other Windows users when they email or transfer you something may be worth picking up a cheap virus scan such as ClamXav just to not pass a virus along to them.

Semper Fides:
I think that the likely hood of getting a virus on a MAC system is pretty low, a virus that will effect either the MAC or Linux is negligible as long as you aren't doing illegal activity. Not impossible but unlikely. 

SemperEruditio:
Good point. Using the MAC firewall and a free system like ClamXav is a good call.


----------



## historyb (Jun 1, 2009)

I run Linux and no one can not get a virus for Linux like for Windows; However, they can be transmitted so even I have one that scans my mail. I know that I will never get a virus though, rootkits now that is a whole other matter


----------



## raekwon (Jun 1, 2009)

ClamXAV is your best bet.


----------

